# Anyone remember their 1st Trimester Symptoms???



## tryforbaby2

Hey Mommies of Multiples! :)


I found out a few weeks ago that we are expecting twins. I have had a mmc last July at 12 weeks (fetus passed away at 9 weeks), and an early mc at 5 weeks in 2008. So, that being said any cramping scares the CRAP out of me!

I have been having on again off again cramps since day 1, however the past 2 days they have been stronger, they feel like they are at or by my ovaries (no cysts anymore....they went away weeks ago) and its also causing me back pain......mega lower back pain. Have any of you experienced this and went on to have healthy happy babies????

Oh and yes, most of my symptoms have gone now or are very lightly noticeable. I did have sore boobs, especially when I got up in the morning and mediocre nausea.


Also, as dumb as this sounds.....I have been feeling little bubble like movements in my lower abdomen and off to the lower side of my belly button. I felt it for a few minutes yesterday morning, then again at bedtime.....there is no way anyone could feel babies move that early right???.....:shrug: It must have been some weird gas pains! :lol:


----------



## Laura2919

Congratulations on the twins! 

I dont think its a baby your feeling, they are so so tiny at that stage that I doubt it very much. 
I had a MMC in December 2007 and I found out I was pregnant 8 months later with the twins, I didnt try for them I was just rubbish at taking the pill. I now have an implant :haha: 
I never had morning sickness, my boobs hurt on and off and that was about it.. Apart from my bump was visible very early on.


----------



## fuzzylu

I had really bad cramp in the early days think i was about 5-6 weeks thought i was miscarying. was really painfull always seamed to be on the left hand side in the overy sort of area even had to have a scan as thought it might be ectopic (when we found out it was twins) was told by the drs it was streaching pains. it did settle down eventualy.

i only had sore boobs for like 2 days and then never had it again. did have morning sickness up untill 15 weeks but ive never been pregnant with just one so dont know what i would have been like if it wasnt twins.


----------



## lizziedripping

Hi there - totally understand how nervous you must feel hun. ANY previous pregnancy complications make future pregnancies terrifying - I know, I've been there :(

I have had cramps in all my pregnancies. THere are the menstrual-like aches and pains, and the ligament pain which is much more intense and painful. I had bleeding in 2 out of 3, the first time with cramps and a drop-off in symptoms. None of those pregnancies were lost tho. 

The twin pregnancy was bizarre. I had pressure, pain, and contractions from as early as 10wks! I felt if I moved that the babies were going to fall out - thankfully I still got to 38plus wks ;) As for movement, I felt the babies at 12wks - my singletons were 15wks. 9wks does seem early, but you never know. If you are slim, the babies are positioned at the front/back, then I guess 9wks might be possible.

Good luck love, and try not to fret too much x


----------



## daisybby03

Laura2919 said:


> Congratulations on the twins!
> 
> I dont think its a baby your feeling, they are so so tiny at that stage that I doubt it very much.
> I had a MMC in December 2007 and I found out I was pregnant 8 months later with the twins, I didnt try for them I was just rubbish at taking the pill. I now have an implant :haha:
> I never had morning sickness, my boobs hurt on and off and that was about it.. Apart from my bump was visible very early on.

you give me hope about MS! I feel car sick, but other than that I have been fine. I was terrified when I found out it was twins I would be in the bathroom all the time...I am terrified to vomit..fear of mine.

Also, I am having sharp cramps too..thats what I had an early u/s and found out it was TWINS!


----------



## chetnaz

I had alot of back pain and cramping pain very early on. It's stretching pain hun, I'm sure you'll be just fine. Congratulations. :)


----------



## TTC DH FIFO

Hi there, I had a lot of cramping and pulling feeling in my lower abdomen even before I found out I was pregnant. 8 dpo I got these pulling feelings and new I was pregnant! Started getting severe and I mean SEVERE lower back pain at 6 weeks and thought something must be wrong.. Dr sent me for early scan thinking it was an ectopic, and there they were!

Aswel as those symptoms, I was diagnosed with hyperemesis gravidarum from 6 weeka and was in and out of hospital many many times. I threw up 20-30 times per day until
About 16 weeks.. Then felt a bit better but still vomitted 3-4 times per day up until about 24 weeks.. But like one of the others said, I've never had a singleton pregnancy and although hyperemesis is more common in multiples, it's not unheard of in singletons aswel ( intact this disorder only occurs in 1-2% of pregnancies so I don't wanna scare you!)

I totally get the worrying hun! At 26 weeks there hasn't been a day I haven't worried about my boys. Now I am getting a lot of stretching pains, rib pains, leg and butt cramps, and still those back pains. So point I'm making is that your body will have a lot of aches and pains so try not to worry! I'm sure you buns will be fine! 

Oh and congratulations!


----------



## tryforbaby2

Thank You All for your advice, words of wisdom and the Congratulations!!!

I wish to Congratulate all of you soon to be or already Twin Mommies!!!!


Congrats!!! :happydance:


----------



## Nikki B

tryforbaby2 said:


> Hey Mommies of Multiples! :)
> 
> 
> I have been having on again off again cramps since day 1, however the past 2 days they have been stronger, they feel like they are at or by my ovaries
> 
> Also, as dumb as this sounds.....I have been feeling little bubble like movements in my lower abdomen and off to the lower side of my belly button. I felt it for a few minutes yesterday morning, then again at bedtime.....there is no way anyone could feel babies move that early right???.....:shrug: It must have been some weird gas pains! :lol:


I have this same exact thing, but I haven't had any scans yet. I keep having dreams of twins though!


----------



## loz13

Hey there,

I had a mmc & early mc at exactly the same stages as yourself and then was lucky enough to have my twinnies!

I had cramps all the time in the early stages, esp about 6 weeks and I also started light bleeding at 9, 11 & 12 weeks and had numerous scans to settle my frayed nerves all was okay and my girls were born very healthy in December. I also showed very very quickly - it was pretty much hard to hide until my 12 week scan but I was a little bit slender anyway so this might not have helped!!

I know it hard not to stress when you've already lost two babies - I was constanly on tender hooks the whole pregnancy but I viewed it as I was getting my two babies together to make up for the two that didn't make it.

Ohh and morning sickness - I had this the whole way through, right until they popped out!! A twin pregnancy is a long, hard, stressful haul but believe me it's sooo worth it when you hold your little bundles :)


----------



## jessyjones

well we actually found out we were having twins when i ended up in hospital with severe abdominal pain! talk about making an entrance huh. i was litterally curled up on the bathroom floor crying when my partner found me and ran to ring an ambulance... very scary times... then they told us we were pregnant after over a year of trying i didnt care how much pain i was in... i was just overjoyed. 
the following 15 weeks were not so pleasant either i must admit... i was sick at least twice a say every day, breasts were beyond sore and i was just generally feeling ill - to a point where i thought 'am i really cut out for this'. However once i got past 16 weeks ive been doing pretty well :) i only get the occasional bout of sickness and i get tired alot but guess thats what happens when you got two little horrors zapping all your energy and neutrients :) needless to say i cant wait for them to arrive ( although they have been told they arn't allowed out till they are at least 32 weeks lol ) and its been worth everything :)


----------



## beckyboo1980

I am 14 weeks today with twins and have also had quite a lot of cramping, in the same sort of place. When i mentioned it tothe midwife last week she said it was probably because I was growing much quicker than with a singleton pregnancy. I started feeling my twins move at 12 and a half weeks and my husband has been able to feel them moving in the last couple of days. Doesn't feel like the kicks i felt at first in my previous pregnancies - more like flutters and pressure as i feel the twin moving around.
Good luck - its so hard to relax and enjoy this special time when you have double the blessing to worry about!!!
Beckyboo
XXX


----------



## megamummy

I had cramping at 6 weeks and went to hospital. Had a scan and only showed one of my babas. Went again at 12 weeks and there they were!!!!! Sometimes its just your ligaments and things stretching. As for the movements, probably just wind. I had that too, saw my food going through the pipes but I mistook it a few times for babys xxx


----------



## tryforbaby2

Thanks Ladies for all your responses!!!


I hope you all enjoy the rest of your pregnancies and deliver healthy babies!
For those of you who already had your twinnies, congratulations!!! 


I get the symptom of nausea as soon as my tummy starts grumbling. I eat then 2-3 hours later my stomach is hurting and I get nauseated!!!

Has this happened to any of you before??


----------



## lizziedripping

Oh yes hun, those symptoms sound very familiar - morning sickness, yuck!!! I had it all day every day....................all perfectly normal in a healthy pregnancy ;) xxx


----------



## tryforbaby2

Thank You Lizzie!!!! :flower:


----------

